# Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?



## algenschreck (17. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Teichprofis,

ich habe 2 Fische seit 2 Jahren im Teich, die anscheinend beim Kauf von Wasserpflanzen mit in den Teich kamen, als Winzlinge, die nicht aufgefallen sind. Jetzt sind sie fast schon größer als die Goldorfen. Könnten das __ Döbel sein? (in Bayern __ Aitel). Afterflosse ist nach aussen gebogen ( konvex ) und der Körper spindelförmig. Zudem habe ich mal eine kleine Kaulquappe aus dem Teichfilter retten wollen, und hab sie in den Teich zurück geworfen, da kam der Fisch plötzlich dahergeschossen und weg war die arme Kaulquappe. Könnten diese beiden gefährlich für den Koi Laich werden?
Viele Grüße

algenschreck


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

habichauch      
http://www.biopix.dk/Photo.asp?Language=de&PhotoId=18471&Photo=Rotauge-Pl%F6tze-(Rutilus-rutilus)


----------



## eve34 (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

*Ich auch  !! Sind gute Mückenvertilger  *


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hi.

Das sieht aber mehr nach nem __ Döbel (Leuciscus cephalus) als nach einer __ Plötze aus!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hallo,

eindeutigst ein Leuciscus cephalus (__ Döbel, __ Aitel, Dickkopf, Rohrkarpfen, und wie er noch heißt

MfG Frank


----------



## sigfra (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hallo zusammen...

ich weiß zwar nur, das es kein Koi ist... aber ich finde, es ist trotzdem ein schöner Fisch...


----------



## algenschreck (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

hmmmm.....

da hat er recht, denn so hochrückig wie das __ Rotauge seinen die nicht zu sein, eher runder. Der Dickkopf kommt hin. Hoffentlich mögen die keinen Laich von Kois. 
Aber daß sie die Mücken schnappen, gleich vieles aus.   

grüßle

algenschreck


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hi Algenschreck,

den Laich fressen sie weniger, sehr viel lieber Insekten (und natürlich die kleinen Jungfische )

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hi Algenschreck,

schau dir mal den an, ich denke mal die passen zusammen... 

 

ein __ Döbel, 

bei mir die Junggoldfischbremse im Teich.

Ich hätte mal eine Frage dazu,

darf ich mir Hoffnungen machen ob die erwartete Stichlingsflut auch vom Döbel dezimiert wird, oder geht der Döbel wegen den Stacheln nicht ran?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hi Jochen,

zum Räuber wird der __ Döbel erst wenn er aus den Flegeljahren (so ab 500g Lebendgewicht) drausen ist. Hab mich schon gewundert wo meine ganzen __ Moderlieschen abgeblieben sind, das Wochenende mal  im Teich geangelt und siehe da. Neben 8 Döbeln je 15cm noch die Oma von 45cm (übern Kilo) an der Angel gehabt  (darin sind im Winter sicher die Moderlies gelandet)   . Der darf demnächst beim Teich abpumpen wieder in den Bach umziehen und nach Hause in die Lahn wandern.

Die __ Stichlinge wird er sicherlich schwimmen lassen  (Aua)

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hi Frank,

danke für die schnelle Antwort,
dann werde ich mir doch nen Sonnenbarsch zulegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hi Jochen,

nach dem ersten Happen werden die __ Sonnenbarsche auch nicht wieder auf den Geschmack von Stichling zugreifen . Die werden selbst von Hechten solange es geht gemieden. Nur in der aller größten Not frißt ein kleiner Raubfisch einen Stichling

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hallo Frank,

also hast du meine Vermutungen leider bestätigt, das die __ Raubfische nicht an __ Stichlinge gehen... , der Vorteil dabei ist jedoch, das sich die Stichlinge relativ leicht abfischen lassen, sie sind einfach zu neugierig um nicht in den Kescher zu schwimmen.
Wir haben hier in der Nähe ein Bächlein in den es schon seit Kindszeiten von Stichlingen wimmelt, dazu werde ich sie dann gesellen.
Ich hoffe doch, das wenigstens der Goldibestand nicht explodiert.

Danke für deine Info...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hi.

Also wenn die __ Stichlinge noch ganz klein sind, so bis 5 mm, denke ich werden die __ Sonnenbarsche die schon fressen.
Hatte letztes Jahr so ganz kleine zwischen den Fadenalgen, die ich rausgezogen hatte. Die waren  noch nicht so stachelig.


----------



## jochen (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hi Mirko,

ich probiere das mit den Sonnenbarsch mal aus, und werde darüber berichten.


----------



## algenschreck (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Welcher Fisch könnte das sein?*

Hallo

das Foto ist Top, die beiden könnten Brüder sein. Jetzt ist es klar , ein waschechter __ Döbel oder besser gesagt 2. Die dürfen auf jeden Fall im Teich bleiben. Lieber ein paar Jungfische weniger als die Mücken auf dem Arm. 
Ich hab schon mal einen mit 55 cm Länge bei uns im Fluß gefangen. Der war ganz schön fit. Wenn diese beiden auch mal so groß würden, müßte man sich das ganze noch mal überlegen.:? 

Gruß
algenschreck


----------

